# Οι Θεοί Τρελάθηκαν (ή εμείς είμαστε βλάκες)



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2015)

Ξαναείδα απόψε το αριστουργηματικό "Και οι Θεοί Τρελάθηκαν" (_The Gods Must be Crazy_). Το είχα πρωτοδεί όταν ήμουν πιτσιρίκος και μού άρεσε τρελά. Έτσι το βρήκα κάπου και του έριξα μια παρανομιά (άραγε να κυκλοφορεί σε DVD; ). Η ταινία είναι μια απ' αυτές τις γνήσιες κωμωδίες που πλέον είναι εκτός μόδας αλλά πρόκειται για διαμάντι.

Η ταινία ξεκινάει σαν ντοκιμαντέρ, κάνοντας μια σύντομη παρουσίαση της Καλαχάρι και εξηγώντας πόσο αφιλόξενη είναι. Και μετά μιλάει για τους Βουσμάνους, που είναι οι μόνοι κάτοικοί της, αγνοώντας την ύπαρξη του πολιτισμού και των άλλων ανθρώπων. Σ' αυτό το σημείο, ο λόγος του αφηγητή είναι πολύ συγκινητικός, ίσως λίγο αφελής αλλά σίγουρα γεμάτος νόημα. Μεταφέρω σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση:

_*(οι Βουσμάνοι) ζούνε αρκούντως ικανοποιημένοι από την ζωή τους. Ξέρουν πού να σκάψουν για ρίζες και έντομα και ποιοι καρποί είναι βρώσιμοι. Πρέπει να είναι οι πιο ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι στον κόσμο. Δεν έχουν εγκλήματα, τιμωρία, βία ούτε νόμους. Δεν έχουν αστυνόμους, δικαστές, άρχοντες ή αφεντικά. Πιστεύουν ότι οι Θεοί στέλνουν μόνο καλά πράγματα στην Γη γι' αυτούς. Στον κόσμο τους δεν υπάρχει κακό ή λάθος. Είναι πολύ καλόκαρδοι και ήρεμοι. Ποτέ δεν θα τιμωρήσουν παιδί ούτε καν θα το μαλώσουν. Έτσι τα παιδιά τους είναι εξαιρετικά φρόνιμα και τα παιχνίδια τους είναι χαριτωμένα και ευφάνταστα. Αυτό όμως που τους κάνει διαφορετικούς από κάθε άλλο λαό είναι ότι δεν έχουν αίσθηση ιδιοκτησίας. Εκεί που ζουν, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να μπορεί κανείς να αποκτήσει.*_

Εδώ ο αφηγητής παρουσιάζει την απόλυτη αναρχική κοινωνία, αγαθή, φιλήσυχη, χωρίς διενέξεις και χωρίς αρχηγούς. Γι' αυτούς κάθε μέρα είναι Κυριακή ή Τρίτη ή Τετάρτη, όπως λέει αργότερα ο αφηγητής. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εξιδανίκευση της κοινωνίας των Βουσμάνων*, σίγουρα όμως είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό μια αλήθεια ελκυστική, απέναντι σε όλα τα κακά της μοίρας μας. Και συνεχίζει παρουσιάζοντας το αντίθετο άκρο...:

*Μόλις 600 μίλια νότια, βρίσκεται μια αχανής πόλη. Και εδώ ζει ο πολιτισμένος άνθρωπος. Τούτος έχει αρνηθεί να προσαρμοστεί στο περιβάλλον του κι έχει προσαρμόσει το περιβάλλον του στον ίδιο. Έτσι έφτιαξε πόλεις, δρόμους, οχήματα, μηχανήματα. Και ηλεκτρισμό για να τα λειτουργήσει. Αλλά δεν ήξερε πού να σταματήσει. Όσο περισσότερο προσπαθούσε να βελτιώσει την ζωή του τόσο πιο πολύπλοκη την έκανε. Τώρα τα παιδιά του είναι καταδικασμένα να περνάνε 10 με 15 χρόνια στο σχολείο, για να μάθουν πώς να επιβιώνουν σ' αυτόν τον πολύπλοκο κι επικίνδυνο κόσμο. Και ο άνθρωπος, που αρνήθηκε να προσαρμοστεί στο περιβάλλον του, τώρα έφτασε να πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί και να επαναπροσαρμοστεί στο ίδιο το τεχνητό του περιβάλλον, κάθε ώρα και στιγμή, ανάλογα αν είναι Δευτέρα ή Κυριακή, 8 το πρωί ή 10 το βράδυ*

Αυτή η δεύτερη αφελιολογία, είναι στην πραγματικότητα αρκετά δυνατή. Μπορεί να ακούγεται κλισαρισμένη και ολίγον απλοϊκή, αλλά δεν παύει να κρύβει μια μεγάλη αλήθεια. Ο κόσμος που φτιάξαμε αντί να είναι πιο απλός κι εύκολος για την ζωή μας από ό,τι η Καλαχάρι των Βουσμάνων, είναι τόσο πιο δύσκολος κι αντίξοος που πρέπει να τρώμε το 1/3 της ζωής μας στο να μαθαίνουμε πώς να επιβιώσουμε σ' αυτόν. Και η επίσημη εκπαίδευση δεν είναι καν το τέρμα αυτής της μάθησης, μιας που η ζωή έχει να μας στείλει πολλές σφαλιάρες μέχρι να προσαρμοστούμε τελικά στην κοινωνία. Μια κοινωνία που θέλει ακριβώς αυτό, να πάψουμε να είμαστε αφελείς και να σκεφτόμαστε με 500 επίπεδα, που τελικά προσφέρουν κάτι στην ζωή μας; Και η τόσο δυνατή αντίθεση της δημιουργίας νέου περιβάλλοντος αντί προσαρμογής δημιουργεί μια τρομερή συνειδητοποίηση, που στην ουσία βλαστημάμε κάθε ώρα και στιγμή και κατά βάθος την γνωρίζουμε από τα γενοφάσκια μας: το περιβάλλον μάς εκδικείται. Αφού προσαρμόσαμε το περιβάλλον μας σε εμάς, τώρα αναγκαζόμαστε εμείς να υποταχθούμε στις επιταγές του ίδιου μας του δημιουργήματος. Ποιος υπηρετεί ποιον;

Μετά μπαίνει στο κυρίως θέμα της πλοκής, όταν ένα μπουκάλι κόκα κόλας πέφτει ουρανοκατέβατο στο χωριό των Βουσμάνων. Στην αρχή είναι ενθουσιασμένοι με το δώρο αυτό των Θεών, αφού είναι σκληρότερο απ' ό,τι έχουν ξαναδεί και κάνει χίλια πράγματα· από παιχνίδι ως πολυεργαλείο ένα πράγμα. Και φτάνει η μοιραία στιγμή που γίνεται τόσο πολυσύνθετα απαραίτητο που αρχίζουν να τσακώνονται για το ποιος θα το πρωτοέχει. Ξαφνικά, το μοναδικό πράγμα που θα μπορούσε κανείς να αποκτήσει στην Καλαχάρι είναι στα χέρια τους... και είναι μόνο ένα.

Το μπουκάλι εδώ παίζει τον ρόλο μιάς εξαίσιας αλληγορίας. "_Ένα πράγμα που δεν χρειαζόταν ποτέ πριν, έγινε απαραίτητο_", όπως λέει ο αφηγητής. Όπως πολλά άχρηστα στολίδια του πολιτισμού μας που πολύ περισσότερο έχουν μηδενική χρησιμότητα, σε αντίθεση με το μπουκάλι της ιστορίας για το οποίο οι Βουσμάνοι βρίσκανε πρακτικές χρήσεις. Ωστόσο η αντίθεση είναι παρούσα. Πριν ζούσαν ικανοποιημένοι χωρίς το μπουκάλι ενώ πλέον έγινε απαραίτητο, σαν η ζωή τους να εξαρτιόταν πια απ' αυτό.

Τούτο το μοτίβο έχει ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί και δεν αποκλείω ο σεναριογράφος να το γνώριζε. Ο Καρλ Μπαρκς είχε φτιάξει μια ιστορία που το κεντρικό της θέμα ήταν ένας λαός που ήταν αυτάρκης και χαρούμενος, μέχρι που ήρθε ο πολιτισμός να φέρει ένα αντικείμενο που δεν είχαν ξαναδεί και να σπείρει την διχόνοια μεταξύ τους. Κατά την γνώμη μου, αυτό το μοτίβο δείχνει την ματαιότητα μιας αναρχικής ή κομμουνιστικής κοινωνίας έξω από εξαιρετικά μικρές κοινότητες. Όταν ένα ελάχιστο διαφοροποιητικό στοιχείο είναι ικανό να μας κάνει να φάμε ο ένας τον άλλον είναι φανερό ότι υπάρχουν έμφυτες τάσεις στον άνθρωπο που οδηγούν σ' αυτές τις συμπεριφορές. Οπότε εμείς που δεν έχουμε να μοιράσουμε μόνο ένα μπουκάλι, τι κάνουμε; Είμαστε πάρα πολλοί για να μην ζούμε σε πολύπλοκο περιβάλλον. Αν δεν ζούμε σε σύγχρονες κοινωνίες θα πεθάνουμε από ασιτία, δίψα και αρρώστειες. Είμαστε πάρα πολλοί για να μας συντηρήσει η φύση από μόνη της. Και τι γίνεται με την λογοτεχνία, την μουσική, τον κινηματογράφο; Τι γίνεται με την σύνθετη δημιουργία χωρίς πολιτισμό;

Ίσως η μόνη λύση είναι να ζούμε σαν τους Βουσμάνους, απαλλαγμένοι από όλα τα ανθρώπινα δημιουργήματα, ή να πληρώνουμε το τίμημα της ανθρώπινης αδυναμίας μας.



* εννοείται εξιδανίκευση ως προς το πώς ήταν οι κοινωνίες των Βουσμάνων πριν την ραγδαία εξάπλωση του πολιτισμού, ειδικά μετά τον Β'ΠΠ. Σήμερα σαφώς και δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η συγκεκριμένη απεικόνιση παίζει περισσότερο αλληγορικό ρόλο, όπως καθίσταται σαφές από όλον τον πρόλογο -αλλά και την ουσία- της ταινίας.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2015)

...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ξαναείδα απόψε το αριστουργηματικό "Και οι Θεοί Τρελάθηκαν" (_The Gods Must be Crazy_).


Αριστουργηματικό πράγματι.


----------

